# snorkel



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

will the 07 rubicon snorkel "how to" fit the 03 rubicon. were there any changes in the year models.
i tryed to ask in the how to section but did not get any answers. sorry about the double post.


----------



## hondarider3 (Jul 19, 2010)

it should they didnt change much on the rubi's


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

thanx hondarider i was trying to help a guy do his and told him of this website and hes gonna check it out when he getsa chance .i just wanted the q anxwered before he got on here so he wouldnt have to do much searching .


----------



## hondarider3 (Jul 19, 2010)

im not making any promises, but it should fit,


----------



## HondaGuy (Mar 2, 2010)

The 03 Rubi is the older body style, looks like the Foreman 450, the 07 is the newer body style, looks like the Foreman 500. Not sure if that will make a difference or not.


----------



## rubiconrider (Aug 26, 2009)

hey sorry about the no response i generally try to check that thread often to see any questions but i forgot all about it. i used to own an 03 rubicon and its qute a bit different. i bought the 03 with a snorkel on it made by the previous owner. he used shop vac hose and ran it up to the fender but other than that i couldnt tell you how he did it. on the older rubicons they had a little more room in behind the side plastic so you could run it without having to cut the lower fender for the pipe to go through.(i think) its been 3 years now since that quad was stolen so im a little fuzzy on this. but i think you can run it out the airbox, under the right side panel next to the gas tank, between the fender and the gas tank then angle it up towards the top of the fender and then cut your hole. i'm not certain on the size of pipe you will need but i imagine you will have to jet it after


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

If they are similar to the 05 my buddies starts out q/ 1.5" I think, after it gets out past the pull start cover plate it transitions to 2"


----------



## triston (Aug 31, 2009)

YUP


----------



## rubiconrider (Aug 26, 2009)

the 05's are when they went to new body style so it would be the same as my 07. and yeah thats how mines done, 1.5-2.0".


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

maybe a trip to lowes, get a bunch of fittings and piece it all together.


----------



## redriders250r (Sep 10, 2010)

let me know how it went please


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

we will try ,but no promises he is kinda slow about getting things done .but if he does complete it i will try to at least gat a parts list and in what order it went in .


----------

